# Go Vote in the Poll



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Should states loosen restrictions on guns? http://www.parade.com/news/intellig...e-recent-violence-gun-laws-are-softening.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty lopsided so far...

Should states loosen restrictions on guns?
Yes 94%

No 6%

I have to admit I'm pretty surprised.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Look's like the guns are winning.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We are losing ground. It dropped to 93%.

Come on guy's and gal's vote.

tumbleweed


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, vote early and often. Especially with how fair and balanced that article attached was.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

96% Yes
4% No


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

What a stupid headline

"Despite Recent Violence, Gun Laws Soften"

Huh?

Why not:

"Despite Government Bailout, Unicorns still taste like chicken"

Makes about as much sense.

Nothing will ever beat this headline from The Onion, by far the greatest headline ever created and so damn true.

"Drugs win War on Drugs"


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's back down to 94%.

Come on everybody vote.

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, vote early and often. Especially with how fair and balanced that article attached was.


They place a "cookie," or they record your address, because you can only vote once.
I guess that _Parade_ isn't published in Chicago.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They place a "cookie," or they record your address, because you can only vote once.
> I guess that _Parade_ isn't published in Chicago.


I have voted twice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> I have voted twice.


Tell me how, oh great Sachem, keeper of the wisdom of the ages.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Tell me how, oh great Sachem, keeper of the wisdom of the ages.


I thought you were the Sage Steve.

I have been known to scare electronic systems into performing per my wishes during my 45 year career in electronic system development and manufacture.

In this particular case however, I simply went back to the page on different days and voted. I can't swear that either vote was counted but there was no indication they were not.

I do have a couple of software items that are supposed to prevent recognition of my system unless I wish it to be recognized. :smt083

What indicators are you using that say your vote was not counted?

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

94% for, 6% against this morning.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> ...What indicators are you using that say your vote was not counted?


The poll rejected my second vote with the reply message, "You have already voted in this poll."
I suppose I could erase the cookie, assuming I can find it on my computer's list, but I'll just let you vote again (and again) for me, instead.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

As requested. No change in %.

tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Clear your browsers cache and you can vote again. Depending on the browser you use Internet Explorer, Mozilla etc there are different ways to do that. Knowing what you are using helps :smt023

Clear Internet Explorer 7

Clean Internet Explorer 6

Pressing Ctrl+Shift+Del Will bring you the Mozilla Firefox Browser Clear Cache Tool. It's also in the Tools menu


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, how do you press "Ctrl+Shift+Del" on an Apple? :smt102

And, heck, I _need_ some of those cookies!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

AS stated..the Tools menu
What you need cookies for? Having a bake sale?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...What you need cookies for? Having a bake sale?


They get me my daily dose of the comics, among other things.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They get me my daily dose of the comics, among other things.


Just watch the news, you can watch 72 y/o ladies get zapped :anim_lol:and you have to laugh at Obama or you'll cry:smt076. Who needs cookies?:watching:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Clear your browsers cache and you can vote again.
> <snip>




Really now, 96% isn't high enough? And even if it weren't (and if the poll really mattered), this isn't the ACORN forum.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MLB said:


> ... this isn't the ACORN forum.


:anim_lol: :buttkick:


----------

